# Cyclist killed in Virginia Beach, memorial ride this Sunday



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

For those who haven't heard, we had our first cycling fatality of 2009 in Virginia Beach last Sunday. Daniel Hersh was struck by a passing vehicle while riding eastbound on Shore Drive. 

Local riders have scheduled a memorial ride for this Sunday, April 26, 8am, at Conte's Bicycles in Virginia Beach, 25-30 miles at "B" pace. Riders are requested to wear black or white. A ghost bike will be placed on Shore Dr. in Mr. Hersh's honor.

VBF encourages all Virginia Beach cyclists to come ride in memory of Mr. Hersh.


----------

